# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Wolves in reoccurring dreams

## Klondike

I did a couple google searches and found no consistent information on the interpretation of this dream scenario that keeps playing out. This last night is the third time, and it's starting to get annoying when I get scared out of my life in dreams. I don't know if this is the right board to ask for dream meanings, so I apologize if it is out of context here.

Essentially the dream revolves around being stalked and eventually chased by wolves. The wolves are normal grey and about the size of a golden retriever (aka not bears like in The Grey). They usually just stalk me and once I notice them I don't run...I walk at a normal speed away from them so that they don't chase me as I strategize how to escape. They follow me at a walking pace and I usually am sweating bullets at this point. Eventually I either run and they chase me, someone I'm with runs and they start chasing both of us (or just him and end up eating him), or they burst out in chase on their own. The wolves have frequently been at a mock up of a real-life wetlands area I go to frequently with my friends, and the only thing we have to worry about in real life there is your average bite-sized coyote - there are no wolves where I live. I fear the coyotes like wolves here but in my dreams it's extremely amplified.

What the hell does this mean and how can I stop having these dreams? For goodness sake, just half an hour ago I was dreaming that me and a friend were being stalked by them and as soon as I turned around and saw the first wolf out of many I thought to myself "Fuck! Not again!".

----------


## NyxCC

My immediate reaction as a dreamer who is interested in inducing LDs is to turn the situation to your advantage. Wolves are in this case your dream sign, what I would do in such case is to repeat during the day "Whenever I see wolf/ am being chased by a wolf, I will realize that I am dreaming. I am not afraid and will not run away. I am confident and calm. " This has reduced unpleasant dreams for me significantly, although I still experience them every once in a while. 

Here is also a link to FAQ on dreaming, please refer to question 8 for an alternative explanation. 

Answers to some questions

----------


## lemonDrops

Thats a good point by nyxcc.

If you were running away of the wolves, do they start to become faster? Thats was also a typical dream scenario for me. You will have to overcome that fear, or better face the fear. Don't run away, turn around and ask the wolves, what do they represent?

----------


## Revery

I used to dream of wolves a lot when I was a child - or of people with wolf heads with extended snouts (quite unsettling). I don't anymore - I'm sure it's related to a particular fear or insecurity but not sure what.

Great suggestion to use it as a dreamsign - I wish I knew about lucid dreaming when I was younger!

----------


## JoannaB

Wolves and bears in nightmares seem to be surprisingly common given how few of us live in areas where we ever encounter them. Fear of the primitive wilderness, of the unknown, of things outside of our control, of our animal instincts within ourselves, or of fear itself perhaps?

----------


## Aneas

Just shapeshift and confront them.

----------


## Wakinyan

If you are a woman perhaps Women Who Run with the Wolves could be of inspiration.

----------


## Scionox

_*Moved to Nightmares and Recurring Dreams*_

----------

